# Russian stunt pilots to fly through cave in China



## evangilder (Feb 28, 2006)

> BEIJING (AFP) - A team of Russian pilots will reportedly fly fighter jets through a narrow cave in central China in a tourist stunt that will cost people up to 840 dollars to watch.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> The Russian air force jets, including advanced Sukhoi Su-30s and Su-27s, will fly through the famed Tianmen Cave in central Hunan province on March 17-18, the Hunan Daily said.
> ...


----------



## Royzee617 (Feb 28, 2006)

Those barmy Russians... barmy audience waiting for the crash!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2006)

Would be something to watch though...


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 28, 2006)

If I had to do it, I would not like to be in any plane but the first.

It would be very cool to watch it though


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 28, 2006)

I do believe I'll try and get the concession for ear protection


----------

